# help choosing skin for Oberon-Ginko in red please?



## Suzan129 (Jan 1, 2010)

I just ordered the Oberon Gingko in red for my K2. I am so confused on coordinating a skin with it. I was going to go with black. But I see how many people choose such beautiful combinations!!! If you don't mind. Could you please post a skin that you would like with the Gingko-red?
I'm sorry, I do not know how to post a picture of the oberon cover I am waiting for.
Thanks. I appreciate your suggestions!!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I ordered these two...




















They both are custom for me since I have a K1. Not bad but probably would have been better with the rose patterned Oberon...


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

I like the rose one


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

I like the first one.


----------



## Suzan129 (Jan 1, 2010)

it looks beautiful, however I am not a rose girl. I would love a orchid or lotus. Do you think the wood tones would go better than black? Like the burlwood? Sorry do not know how to post a picture

Also, has anyone found a Buddha skin?? I can not find one


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

How about these, they have an Asian feel to them.


----------



## Suzan129 (Jan 1, 2010)

ahh, now I like those!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

cagnes said:


> How about these, they have an Asian feel to them.


...and someone catches on fast to our skin link-maker. Thanks, Christine!


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

ohhhh.....I think that dragon fan skin would go well with the oberon sky dragon in red i've been drooling over.......i've looked at the decalgirl site several times and must have overlooked that one.  hmmmm......you've given me more to think about.


----------



## FaTaLiT33 (Jan 4, 2010)

I love the red one in the middle one specifed by cagnes. Too bad i have the black one


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I did this custom one to go with the Ginkgo cover, but then ended up getting the River Garden instead. A custom one would be fun to do!


----------



## Suzan129 (Jan 1, 2010)

WOW that custom one is beautiful!!! You are right, it would go beautiful with the Gingko cover. 
How in the world do I do a custom cover?? How did you make that beautiful skin?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks!  I scanned some fabric that I found searching online (image searches via Google).


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Where did the gorgeous screen saver come from?


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Jaasy said:


> I ordered these two...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those tow look like they go great together


----------



## Suzan129 (Jan 1, 2010)

So do I just find any picture or pattern and send it to decalgirl and they will make a custom skin?


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Suzan!  I have the same cover (gingko - red) and I ordered two skins, from DecalGirl:

Humidor
  and
My Heart

I don't know how to post pics of those from the links ... hopefully someone can come along who will do that for me.

I would post pics of them on my actual kindle except ... although I've had both of them for almost three weeks, I haven't put either one on yet, because I haven't been able to decide which one I want to put on first.  Dumb, but ... there it is!

I will say that both of them look FABULOUS with the red gingko cover ... the Humidor is not at all "pink" like it might appear in the pic on the website; it is the perfect red to go with the cover.  And, the heart on "My Heart" is also perfect.

Don't know if either of those is your style, but I can vouch for the fact that both of the are a perfect color match for your cover.

Cheers!


----------



## Suzan129 (Jan 1, 2010)

Stellamaz,
THANKS!!! I'm going to check them out now!! And pick one and put it on silly girl!!!


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

Suzan129 said:


> And pick one and put it on silly girl!!!


HAHA! Yes, I hear ya! (Can you even IMAGINE how long it took me to decide on which Oberon cover I wanted .... ??)


----------



## Suzan129 (Jan 1, 2010)

I really like the Humidor!!! I would've skipped it too....not sure if the coloe would go. So thank you so much!


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

Hmmmm ... maybe you can be my "decider."  If you are thinking maybe you like Humidor, I could go ahead and put that one on first, and then post some pics ... 

Could be a win for both of us; you'd get to see if you like it in "real life", and I would finally have made a decision ...


----------



## Suzan129 (Jan 1, 2010)

Don't let me mess with your plan....hahaha!!
Now I am getting like you, I'm thinking I may get Humidor & a plain matte black. Just like when I dress...I ALWAYS fall back on the black shirt!!! HAHAHA


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Humidor and My Heart. Harvey has graciously set up "clickable" pages with skin links at http://www.kboards.com/skins ...


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> Where did the gorgeous screen saver come from?


Mine? Downloaded image...from a brand of sake, I think.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Suzan129 said:


> So do I just find any picture or pattern and send it to decalgirl and they will make a custom skin?


You need to request a template from them, but basically yes!


----------

